# Vid: 2008 Jay Cutler Classic



## Will Brink (May 5, 2008)

Gang, here's a vid I just put together from the Jay Cutler Classic* which I judged last night. It was a fun show but a very long day. Gives you a good idea of what a regional level show is like. 

Many people in the show are not covered in the vid. I just tried to get the major  events of the show and misc. fun stuff, etc.Lots of people are left out, but (1) could only get so much vid while judging and (2) vid size is getting huge and was already about 8 mins.

The reason there is no women's BBing covered is because there was none! I mean that literally, there was one girl in two classes and none in the rest!

Enjoy:






YouTube Video











* = formerly called the New England Championships.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

Where is Cutler from?


----------



## Will Brink (May 5, 2008)

fufu said:


> Where is Cutler from?



Worcester MA, or there abouts.


----------



## fufu (May 5, 2008)

Interesting, I had no idea.


----------



## danzik17 (May 5, 2008)

God Cutler is HUGE in the offseason.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 6, 2008)

holy fuckin shit...is he really 300 lbs in that vid?


----------



## Will Brink (May 6, 2008)

oaktownboy said:


> holy fuckin shit...is he really 300 lbs in that vid?



As the vid says, over 300.


----------



## Will Brink (May 6, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Gang, here's a vid I just put together from the Jay Cutler Classic* which I judged last night. It was a fun show but a very long day. Gives you a good idea of what a regional level show is like.
> 
> Many people in the show are not covered in the vid. I just tried to get the major  events of the show and misc. fun stuff, etc.Lots of people are left out, but (1) could only get so much vid while judging and (2) vid size is getting huge and was already about 8 mins.
> 
> ...



Mods, please replace above URL. Please use:

YouTube - 2008 NPC Jay Cutler Classic

When I put  the other one up, I was really tired. Found a bunch of typos in it which I noticed today. Like "devision" should be "division" and so on...argh...Yes, I am an idiot....


----------



## IronPride (May 14, 2008)

*Womens Bodybuilding*

Mr. Brink,

That was a great video summary of the 2008 Jay Cutler Classic in NE.  I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into the editing and it shows.  Why didn't you have any coverage of the womens bodybuilding.  I would consider that a major event and you didn't include it.  
That strikes a bit of a sore point with me as it was my sister, Kim Ryan, who won the Women's Heavyweight division and the Overall for womens bodybuilding.  Is there any chance you can slip a respectable few moments of the that part of the competition and repost the video?  This is a big moment for her that she has worked very hard to achieve and I'm very proud of her.

Thank You,
Mike


----------



## Will Brink (May 14, 2008)

IronPride said:


> Mr. Brink,
> 
> That was a great video summary of the 2008 Jay Cutler Classic in NE.  I can tell you put a lot of time and effort into the editing and it shows.



Thanx



IronPride said:


> Why didn't you have any coverage of the womens bodybuilding.  I would consider that a major event and you didn't include it.



Dude, there were two girls in the entire show. That's not a major event, it's a non event. It's a real shame it appears figure and fitness have all but killed female bbing, but that' sure how it looked this year...

Now, to give some perspective, you will note lots of people are left out of that vid. Why? Because my first duty when there is as a judge, not as a photographer, so I grabbed vid where and when I could get it, and edited out what was boring and kept what I thought had entertainment value. It's not a vid that is there to show everyone, and it doesn't because I could not, nor did I want to for personal and artistic reasons. I did the vid mostly as a promo for NPC New England to use and for myself at BrinkZone.com.



IronPride said:


> That strikes a bit of a sore point with me as it was my sister, Kim Ryan, who won the Women's Heavyweight division and the Overall for womens bodybuilding.



She was the only girl in her class and had to compete for the overall with one other girl, both of whom made up the entire female bbing for the show! Sorry, that just didn't grab my attention to the point it required vid. Now if I was the hired official photographer for the show, then for sure, you have a legit beef, but I did that for fun, and was busy with judging, etc.

BTW, it's too bad your sister was the only girl in her class, as she looked great, and had some solid muscle there. I would have enjoyed seeing her up against some other heavyweight gals! 



IronPride said:


> Is there any chance you can slip a respectable few moments of the that part of the competition and repost the video?  This is a big moment for her that she has worked very hard to achieve and I'm very proud of her.



As you should be, and she looked great. However, I only grabbed vid here and there as I could while doing my job as judge, and missed most of the classes. I only picked up the cam where and when I could. So, I don't have vid of her anyway. Why not post a pic of her here from the show?

If she does it next year, let me know, and I will make a note of making sure she is in the next vid as a favor to you, no matter where she places. Best I can do at this point. 



IronPride said:


> Thank You,
> Mike


----------



## IronPride (May 14, 2008)

*Women's BBing*

Mr. Brink,

I appreciate your compliments about my sister, it means a lot coming from a judge.  I will let you know if she plans on competing in that show again next year. The professional pics for that show are on shutterfly at 
Shutterfly Pro Galleries - Albums 
and she had an interview with MDTV after the awards
Muscular Development MDTV - Kim Ryan After Winning Womens Bodybuilding at 2008 Jay Cutler 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Will Brink (May 14, 2008)

IronPride said:


> Mr. Brink,
> 
> I appreciate your compliments about my sister, it means a lot coming from a judge.  I will let you know if she plans on competing in that show again next year. The professional pics for that show are on shutterfly at
> Shutterfly Pro Galleries - Albums
> ...



Well see, MD gave her some good TV time there! Good deal. I hope more gals compete next year! The show I  judged the following week -the NPC Maggie Fit - only had one gal in it!


----------



## bikinicryle (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, those peeps really take training to an arnold S level. lol

Great bodies, hehe


----------



## Will Brink (Jun 7, 2008)

WillBrink said:


> Gang, here's a vid I just put together from the Jay Cutler Classic* which I judged last night. It was a fun show but a very long day. Gives you a good idea of what a regional level show is like.
> 
> Many people in the show are not covered in the vid. I just tried to get the major  events of the show and misc. fun stuff, etc.Lots of people are left out, but (1) could only get so much vid while judging and (2) vid size is getting huge and was already about 8 mins.
> 
> ...



BTW, I added a video page to the Brinkzone so all the vids I did can be found in one place, including the vid above:

Videos


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 4, 2008)

bikinicryle said:


> Wow, those peeps really take training to an arnold S level.



I don't know about that, but they look great!


----------



## ZECH (Jul 4, 2008)

Jay looks great!


----------



## Will Brink (Jul 5, 2008)

dg806 said:


> Jay looks great!



For guest posing, he was in great condition and HUGE.


----------

